# Quiz: Which Russian Poet are You?



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

https://www.rbth.com/arts/327884-quiz-which-russian-poet-are-you

What would TC be without quizes?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Alexander Pushkin

You’re a sentimentalist: Life is joyful to have an ability to find beauty in any circumstance. You’re a lover of women and wine, and you’re willing to protect your honour at any cost.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Another Alexander Pushkin.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I got Boris Pasternak
You're a clear thinker who finds meaning in art and relationships with others. You’re also headstrong and optimistic, you take your work very seriously, and you have a knack for getting your own way.
...but I didn't know I was Boris...I really didn't write that stuff I never read...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Another Boris Pasternak.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2018)

Vladimir Mayakovsky

You’re an outcast, but you don’t care. A true rebel, you pursue your own perspective of morality and ignore the haters.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Vladimir Mayakovsky

You’re an outcast, but you don’t care. A true rebel, you pursue your own perspective of morality and ignore the haters.

(Mayakovsky was at some time befriended with Osip Mandelstam, my favourite poet. )


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Pushkin? Seriously?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2018)

Vladimir Mayakovsky

You’re an outcast, but you don’t care. A true rebel, you pursue your own perspective of morality and ignore the haters.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2018)

This place is over-run by rebels without a Caucasus.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

dogen said:


> This place is over-run by rebels without a Caucasus.


You mean that still no Lermontov has appeared on TC?


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

yep same here - 
Vladimir Mayakovsky

definitely not my favourite Russian poet


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

interesting, waiting for the female Russian poets


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2018)

TxllxT said:


> You mean that still no Lermontov has appeared on TC?


I wouldn't know, I can't stand poetry.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pushkin again ?


----------

